# lolly pls



## azaleakid (Jan 28, 2014)

lolly.





lollY.




LOLLY PLS.




LOLLY WHY DO YOU HAVE APOSTROPHES FOR EYES.




noW THEY'RE NINES.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 28, 2014)

Darling, are you tired?


----------



## azaleakid (Jan 28, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Darling, are you tired?



How'd you know? > v <
Hah, Lolly's eyes have always bugged me since the first time I saw them, I had to get it out somehow.


----------



## Jon (Jan 28, 2014)

i always just thought of 6s


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 29, 2014)

Lolly has so many issues.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I'm not alone!
Thank you for pointing this out to the world, this really bugs me.


----------



## azaleakid (Jan 29, 2014)

omg yes a fellow believer <3


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

Also, funny little bit that you added onto the end. That made me laugh pretty hard!


----------



## LadyVivia (Jan 29, 2014)

Lolly, no. Lolly, what are you doing? Lolly, staahp.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

The only way to stop her is by... Making her move. I'm sorry, but it must be done.


----------



## azaleakid (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm surprised that anyone would actually get a laugh out of that. cx Thanks!


----------



## Mary (Jan 29, 2014)

I noticed and liked hem.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm not the only one that thinks her eyes are apostrophes? Thank goodness!


----------



## Farobi (Jan 31, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Lolly, no. Lolly, what are you doing? Lolly, staahp.



damn it i wanted to do this


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 1, 2014)

Lolly is still very cute <3
But I feel as though I'll never be able to look at her the same way again.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 1, 2014)

Lolly loves math.


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 1, 2014)

LOL YUI YES.
and sorry if I did that to you, bear. ; o ;


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 1, 2014)

i think creamuu needs to sit down


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 1, 2014)

no makkine i am fine you need to calm down ok


----------



## Jaz (Feb 1, 2014)

LOLly c:


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 1, 2014)

omg yes jaz u r corrct.


----------



## kasane (Feb 2, 2014)

Lolly. Why.


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 4, 2014)

Leave Lolly alone. She's adorable!


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 4, 2014)

well, everyone is entitled to their own opinion about villagers. cx
i never said she wasn't adorable, i'm just pointing out how odd her eyes look, hehe.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, it's back to here again...

Okay, for one, LOLly is a great villager and all.
But her eyes are apostrophes, for Pete's sake!


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 5, 2014)

6 6       
 w
 U


This is keyboard Lolly


----------



## Bulbadragon (Feb 8, 2014)

And then she has no nose. She would have to breathe through her mouth or else suffocate, but she doesn't. Maybe she had air-gills.


----------



## goey0614 (Feb 10, 2014)

I love Lolly's eyes and the colour so much~ she so adorable


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 10, 2014)

Tangy & Felicity & Merry >> Lolly


----------



## aquarium (Feb 10, 2014)

I CANT UNSEE THIS


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 13, 2014)

IM SORRY AQUARIUM D:.

also cool name <3


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 13, 2014)

Or they could be speech marks  " "


----------



## Grishiu (Feb 13, 2014)

Lolly's eyes are cute :3 But I think you could've executed that much better if you actually made a quote with Lolly eyes. That should be a thing XD


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Or they could be speech marks  " "



Those are the same thing as apostrophes. The only difference is that they come in pairs.


----------

